# Ford 601 Failing To Turn Over



## FordTractor601 (Sep 8, 2016)

I converted my Ford 601 to 12v. I bought new wiring harness, coil, solenoid, ignition switch, battery and cables and just changed starter button. Tractor will not make a sound. I have jumped terminals on solenoid and it will turn over, so thinking it was bad I replaced it. Still will not turn over. Any ideas? I have checked wiring diagram multiple times to make sure wired correctly and it is.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy FordTractor601, welcome to the forum. 

Does your 601 have a transmission neutral safety switch? If so, bypass it to see if it is the problem.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I copied the attached wiring diagram from the internet. One wire 12V conversion. Your wiring may differ, so let's concentrate on the starter circuit for this discussion.

Looking at the starter circuitry, when you turn the keyswitch "on", you should have 12V to one terminal of the starter solenoid from the keyswitch. 

The starter pushbutton (when activated/pushed) should provide ground to a second terminal on the starter solenoid, completing the circuit. 

You may have these wires reversed??


----------



## FordTractor601 (Sep 8, 2016)

I will try that wiring diagram this evening to see. The one I used was different.


----------



## FordTractor601 (Sep 8, 2016)

I worked on it last night and when turn key on ignition switch it turns engine over but will not stop and did not push the button on transmission cover. I used test light and junction block has power, selinoid has power, push button is grounded and key switch is getting power. Should I post some pictures of wiring to help out?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Remove the starter pushbutton wire from the solenoid and see if it continues to crank when you turn the key. Check the pushbutton for a short to ground when not actuated.


----------



## FordTractor601 (Sep 8, 2016)

Ho would I check for short to ground for push button?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You need a multimeter (ohmmeter) to check for a circuit to ground. OR a battery-powered circuit checker.


----------



## FordTractor601 (Sep 8, 2016)

I put my original push button back in. I do not have multi meter handy right now. I attached pictures of wiring.


----------



## FordTractor601 (Sep 8, 2016)

Here is another picture.


----------



## FordTractor601 (Sep 8, 2016)

Here is picture of junction block.


----------



## FordTractor601 (Sep 8, 2016)

Here is picture of alternator.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You may have the wrong starter solenoid. I found the following written by *John in la *in response to a post entitled "Starter Solenoid Problems (Long Post)":

*On a 601/801 or a 2000/4000 built 1964 and before the relay works like this.
There are 4 post. 2 big and 2 small. The 2 small post are hooked together via wire windings in the relay. Power gets hooked to 1 small post when ever the key is on. It comes out the other small post and to the push button on the trans. When you push the button it grounds this power so elec flows to ground. This flow of elec through the relay causes a solenoid to move connecting the 2 large post and it starts. (It really does not matter which side you hook the battery or starter to because the power will flow either way. This is the ONLY relay that this applies to.)*

Check it out.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Why not disconnect the grounding wire from the push button switch on the tranny, turn the ignition on and then hold the grounding wire onto the connection of the push button switch, if the motor turns, then the push button switch is earthing out and will need replacing.

By rights if you were to switch the ignition on and then hold the press button switch wire to a good ground on the tractor, the engine should turn over and start.

That starting circuit is so straight forward, and of course another probability could be, the solenoid is faulty, but check out the push button switch first.


----------



## FordTractor601 (Sep 8, 2016)

I went yesterday and ordered s103 solenoid and put it in today and it worked. That y'all for your help.


----------

